# Management Software options



## trevmcrev (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi all,
I'm Trev Douglas, an arborist and business owner in Melbourne Australia.
I'm looking for feedback on ArborGold, ArborSoftWorx etc. from those that have used them. Pros-cons of both or any other recommendations welcomed.
Our current system is ok, but is web based (reliability issues) and used under license (ongoing fees-too high) compared to an outright purchase.
Look forward to hearing your experiences.
Trev.

Total Tree Care (Aust) Pty Ltd.


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 11, 2006)

What are you using? NetSuite?


----------



## trevmcrev (Mar 13, 2006)

Currently using ArborSolutions. www.arbor-solutions.com.au 

Anyone here using anything along these lines?
Trev


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 13, 2006)

You mean this website? http://www.arborsolutions.com

I'm not familiar with it, but yes, others here use programs like that. The most popular, Quickbooks, is not tree-specific.


----------



## trevmcrev (Mar 13, 2006)

whoops, dodgy link, try this http://www.arbor-solutions.com.au if that doesnt work try cut n paste www.arbor-solutions.com.au into your browser.

This is not really about an accounting program but a complete industry specific business management program. similar to the packages i asked about.

Im just sick of the ongoing expense of this one and would rather buy something once and be done with it.


----------



## phasthound (Mar 20, 2006)

I've used ArborGold and would not recommend it. The company I was with then was their biggest client and they did little to service us. I felt they were missing some very basic stuff. Also, we still had to use additional software for accounting.
I've not used ArborSoftWorx, but have spoken to them several times and they seam to be much better. They have converted several companies that were unhappy with ArborGold.

Those of you who use Quick Books, do you feel it provides everything you need?


----------



## trevmcrev (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for that phatshound,
anyone else had experience with these programs?
Trev


----------



## TreeLady (Mar 22, 2006)

> Those of you who use Quick Books, do you feel it provides everything you need?



We use Quickbooks Pro and I do think it provides alot, but it is not just for tree care so there are some things missing that would be nice to have, but are not essential. It takes some time to set it up, and learn how to use it, but it is pretty user friendly and they offer training if you need it, but it is expensive. It does well with the basics, estimates, approvals, time tracking, payroll, and cash flow management. Maps are not integrated.

I use Microsoft Streets and Trips for maps, it is nice beacuse you can put in a bunch of different locations and it will find the best route through them all. It will calculate gas costs and mileage as well. Much better and faster than mapquest, worth the $25 for the software.

Has anyone used ArborGold's Phonecenter software? I would like to know what you think good or bad.


----------

